
New eBay strategy angers small sellers - lurkage
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/06/20/BU9K11C0KS.DTL
======
babul
eBay seems to be its own worst enemy at times.

However, their game, their rules.

